# Anyone Else Frustrated By Cyanogen/hp Main Release Thread?



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've gotta say a couple of things:

First off, I am VERY appreciative of this forum and all the work Cyanogen has done to port Android to the Touchpad...

That being said, is there any use in continuing the main thread of the Cyanogen ROM for postings from forum users? Why do people keep posting questions/thanks, ramblings, etc. in this thread? 5000+ posts? Really? It's getting really difficult to see what's been discussed previously since many questions and solutions are in one long thread.

Wouldn't it be beneficial for moderators to lock the post for only *dalingrin* to give updates since he's the one that will be issuing updates for the ROM itself?

Everyone else who has a question or problem can then start a relevant thread if no other one exists.

This would make things much easier for others to find solutions to problems and follow a coherent discussion on topics within the forum.

Just trying to make this place more user friendly - if I'm off-base here, just ignore me... no flames needed.


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

Stop looking in the thread! Problem solved.


----------



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

Amysor: Yes, that would do it... I would unsubscribe from the forum entirely - but unfortunately, then I wouldn't get the actual ROM update when it was posted.

Also, my point goes to try to help all users of the forum - there are LOTS of questions and answers that are really more deserving of their own thread - instead they are scattered within that single huge thread. Just trying to help the forum in general... maybe I'm just being OCD.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

amysor said:


> Stop looking in the thread! Problem solved.


+1


----------



## kobra (Sep 7, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to attain from the thread? The very first post is only what matters as it is edited and remains up to date. The subsequent posts are just from the Cyanogenmod Fans praising their prophet dalingrin.


----------



## Chadster1976 (Oct 6, 2011)

kobra:

Just trying to help out the users in this forum. If you read my original post, I am attempting to make things easier to read and follow questions in this forum. If people start threads asking/answering posts in this forum rather than appending posts to a 5000+ post thread, it will benefit all users of this forum.

And, not all of the posts are thanking/praising dalingrin. There are LOTS of FAQ and various questions and answers within that single thread.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

the first post is edited to show updates.
problem solved


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't open it unless you see the title change, its what I do

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Chadster1976 said:


> kobra:
> 
> Just trying to help out the users in this forum. If you read my original post, I am attempting to make things easier to read and follow questions in this forum. If people start threads asking/answering posts in this forum rather than appending posts to a 5000+ post thread, it will benefit all users of this forum.
> 
> And, not all of the posts are thanking/praising dalingrin. There are LOTS of FAQ and various questions and answers within that single thread.


That's what search is for


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I hear what you are saying, but then we would have thousands of new threads on the same topic.... So instead of people not reading that thread, they wouldn't read the other new threads. Problem just pushes to somewhere else.


----------



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

amysor said:


> Stop looking in the thread! Problem solved.


+1


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

we will look at this issue... thx for the feedback.


----------

